# The Jontron Drama



## chavosaur (Mar 15, 2017)

This has been bugging me for some time now, and I don't particularly want to write an article on it just yet as I would rather have a good discussion with the community. 

Let's start from the beginning. In case you haven't been following internet dramas, A LOT of this started initially with pewdiepie and him being dropped from maker and co for his, "Nazi joke." You can read more on that here. 

This has led to a lot of discussion of bigger names in the youtube and gaming community not to censor themselves and have their beliefs and opinions be open. One YouTuber, in particular, has been doing so in spades. You may recognize him by his screen name, Jontron. 

Jon has come under an insane amount of fire recently for his comments about American government and politics. Particularly, this controvery came about after his public argument with a streamer named destiny, and some of the things he said during this, "debate." Ill give you the summarization thank to this reddit post.



> In regards to black people
> 
> 
> Well I don't know if these arguments can hold up decade after decade. There is like, 18 year old people who are committing a disproportionate amount of crime and they were born after me. So how do you explain that? Is that Jim Crow? Nobody wants to get into the realistic things... They just want to blame whites more and more.
> ...





I want to know what our community thinks of Jons recent political turn, and about his comments above. I'm particularly interested in if you agree or disagree with a lot of what he has said, and if you truly think this will be as detrimental to his career as everyone thinks. 

Will you contintue to watch his content? Do you think he went to far? Is it worth it for him to be talking about this in the first place?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 15, 2017)

This world needs a massive purge.
I think Einstein said that 500.000 humans was a good amount for the earth, or was it 500 million..
Something like that.

The problem is that there's just far to many humans.

Anyway, I'm not going into detail.
I just hate everybody equally ;')

Edit: on topic of nazi's, I got called a nazi some time ago cause I refused to give a muslim a lift.
Seems to me that's their go to word whenever a white person says no to them ;/
Especially the "immigrants" of the refugee problem that Europe currently has.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 15, 2017)

I love him even more now.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 15, 2017)

Amazing how a person who makes a living out of being a YouTube celebrity thinks he has a valid opinion on topics which are way above him.


----------



## Issac (Mar 15, 2017)

I honestly don't give a crap about his political views. I like his content, and that's that. 

I continue to watch Pat the NES Punk (and his podcast with Ian) even though he's a moron in regards to this PewDiePie drama. He's claiming something so stupid... PewDiePie is Swedish, and "Nazi jokes" aren't as offensive to us Swedes as it is to the rest of the world. And the reason for that, is "that while Sweden claims they were neutral in the war, they were actually on the Nazi's side, it's a well known fact"... wat?
Sure, bullshit like this comes up from time to time in the podcast, but the rest of the content is great.

As long as a YouTube personality doesn't try to force their political or religious opinions on their viewers through their content, I won't care.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 15, 2017)

So this is the "controversy" about Jon Tron? People nowadays find a reason to be offended at anything. Colin Moriarty's twitter post also triggered people unintentionally.

These people on this video below didn't even know why the f#ck they were protesting, they just wanted to be there and feel as though they were doing something productive.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 15, 2017)

No matter what he's said don't see why this would affect anyone liking his content. IMO he has good content and his content has nothing to do with the person he is.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> This world needs a massive purge.
> I think Einstein said that 500.000 humans was a good amount for the earth, or was it 500 million..
> Something like that.
> 
> ...


"Nazi" is starting to become a compliment, that's how bad it's being misused.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 15, 2017)

Issac said:


> I honestly don't give a crap about his political views. I like his content, and that's that.
> 
> As long as a YouTube personality doesn't try to force their political or religious opinions on their viewers through their content, I won't care.


This 1000000%.

Jontron makes me laugh with his witty content, that is 100% the extent at which I care about Jontron. Unless Jontron starts posting strictly political content only and abandons his current string of videos, I couldn't give a rats ass about what he says or believes (politically speaking). 

People just need to grow up.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Mar 15, 2017)

chavosaur said:


> This has been bugging me for some time now, and I don't particularly want to write an article on it just yet as I would rather have a good discussion with the community.
> 
> Let's start from the beginning. In case you haven't been following internet dramas, A LOT of this started initially with pewdiepie and him being dropped from maker and co for his, "Nazi joke." You can read more on that here.
> 
> ...


Jon Tron is a video gaming internet persona. I don't go to him for politics because I know his view on politics are not going to be the most well thought out. The guys plays Video Games for a living. NOTHING he says on politics is going to be worth listening too or reading. It's like asking a pornstar to tutor you on quantum mechanics. People really shouldn't be this butt-hurt at his comments and should instead ignore him on anything not pertaining to the new Mario game.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 15, 2017)

I was following a camgirl who at one point kept replying to tweets he made. Reading those, he seemed to be sexist or anti-sex worker, I can't remember, I blocked it out of my memory. I don't really agree with him, but it's to a point where I don't even want to read his opinions. And since I'm not interested in his content, I find that the best thing to do with this guy is just not bother at all, which I've done a good job of doing, already unfollowing that camgirl so I don't read his gibberish. I'm sure he's popular for a good reason to gamers, but I don't really give a crap. It's better to ignore and move on than dwell and spin in hate filled circles.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 15, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> "Nazi" is starting to become a compliment, that's how bad it's being misused.



I dun care if it was the queen of England.
I'm not picking up filthy hitch hikers.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 15, 2017)

Woopity fucking doo, a youtuber says some shit that people disagree with and has caused controversy. *THIS NEVER HAPPENS
*


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 15, 2017)

It won't effect his content or views in a significant way. Anyone lost due to the comments will be replaced by those who liked it.

Anything that rustles Neogaf's jimmies is always entertaining.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 15, 2017)

These days people just go out of their way to be offended by anything so they can complain about it on social media.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2017)

JonTron talking about politics and >>>/pol/ shit is like kids on the playground talking about physics. He is out of his element and doesn't know what he's talking about. I see him just trying to fit in with the 2017 YouTube crowd because he has not been mainstream for a couple of years.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I see him just trying to fit in with the 2017 YouTube crowd because he has not been mainstream for a couple of years.


Remember the hell that was Starcade? I miss the old Jon but it seems he is lost


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 15, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Amazing how a person who makes a living out of being a YouTube celebrity thinks he has a valid opinion on topics which are way above him.



Being popular on youtube is not much different from being popular on 'tv' these days. You have no idea what you're talking about.
This isn't 2001 anymore. Get with the times grandpa.
What platform someone uses to get themselves 'out there' has absolutely nothing to do with their intelligence. You're a random nobody so really "Amazing how a person who eats cheetos and mcdonalds all day posting on GBAtemp thinks he has a valid opinion on topics which are way above him."
Get outta here.

Coincidentally i've never really liked Jontron. Though I have no real opinion on what he said since nothing he stated seemed really outlandish.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2017)

The things is, he's never once tried to make this part of his videos. He seems to keep his videos completely separate from his own personal views. I actually really like his videos, I find him extremely funny and quotable.
Does that mean I personally agree with him? No, these are actually pretty shitty. Does that mean I don't find his videos funny? No, they're still funny.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Mar 15, 2017)

JonTron doesn't know what he is talking about. Then again, what can you expect from a guy who plays video games for a living and doesn't really have to worry about anything??? He obviously hasn't had to deal with *REAL* issues for a *LONG* time when he's saying things like _Discrimination in America does not exist._ People like him should do us all a favor and just stick to Mario.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't really care about his beliefs, but why risk subscribers and reputation for something as dumb as politics? Are you really doing all that much good by tweeting about politics? Can't entertainers just stick to making content? Not that they shouldn't express their beliefs, but in a situation like this it prompts one to ask whether it's really worth it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Being popular on youtube is not much different from being popular on 'tv' these days. You have no idea what you're talking about.
> This isn't 2001 anymore. Get with the times grandpa.
> What platform someone uses to get themselves 'out there' has absolutely nothing to do with their intelligence. You're a random nobody so really "Amazing how a person who eats cheetos and mcdonalds all day posting on GBAtemp thinks he has a valid opinion on topics which are way above him."
> Get outta here you monkey.
> ...


You seem to be missing the point.
It is not the fact that he is a celebrity of some sort or that he gets his "opinion" out there through the means he knows. It's because he is someone who makes a living out of posting gaming videos on YouTube, and as such, should stick to what he knows.

The fact that he knows nothing about politics, racism, terrorism or other important topics is clearly seen by his absurd and idiotic comments on those subjects.

His biggest issue is finding a fucking Star Coin in New Super Mario Bros., he obviously knows next to nothing about the actual topics he brings up.

Seriously guys, what could you expect of him? An in depth research and discussion? Heck no. These kind of people who think that just because they are famous are entitled to a word in any topic should simply be ignored.

Only one of two things will come out of this: He either raises viewers a bit due to the drama, or loses people. And I expect the second due to his ignorant comments.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Only one of two things will come out of this: He either raises viewers a bit due to the drama, or loses people. And I expect the second due to his ignorant comments.


IDK, we live in a world where someone could make poorly thought out and stupid comments, but still become the president ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Our current culture has become an extreme on both sides. Either people are looking to extremely offensive or looking to be extremely offended. There's no middle ground anymore.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2017)

I got to ask, isn't Japan really xenophobic? How is that a model society?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 16, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> IDK, we live in a world where someone could make poorly thought out and stupid comments, but still become the president ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Our current culture has become an extreme on both sides. Either people are looking to extremely offensive or looking to be extremely offended. There's no middle ground anymore.


Yeah sadly that's how it is :/


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 16, 2017)

He argued against some streamer named Destiny. I honestly thought they were talking about the game at first.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2017)

I wanted to use an actual clip for this, but fucking copyright laws ruined that for me. So here's the quote that I wanted a clip for!
"You sound smart like Hugh Grant the movie star, but you're stupid like Hugh Grant the person!"
American Dad - Killer Vacation


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Mar 16, 2017)

Jesus, I've heard he's said some awful stuff before but this. It's just pathetic.


----------



## Xexyz (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't know how you can defend this stuff, this is legitimately white supremacist BS.


> In regards to black people
> 
> 
> Well I don't know if these arguments can hold up decade after decade. There is like, 18 year old people who are committing a disproportionate amount of crime and they were born after me. So how do you explain that? Is that Jim Crow? Nobody wants to get into the realistic things... They just want to blame whites more and more.
> ...


----------



## Aurora Wright (Mar 16, 2017)

I guess blacks have the violence gene and the crime gene, like LGBT people have the suicide and mental illness genes. /s


----------



## Dork (Mar 16, 2017)

are you people women? this is the type of stupid gossip you see in those tabloids at the fucking grocery store

also all of those who think he should just stick to video games, you have no respect for anyone and you don't know shit about anything


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

linuxares said:


> I got to ask, isn't Japan really xenophobic? How is that a model society?



Japan has one of the highest education levels, life expectancy, GDP, personal income etc.  Nearly any metric you can gauge general quality of life Japan is generally excelling.

On that note who gives a shit if they don't embrace/want multilculturalism.

Dear liberals with a foreigner fetish, Multi-culturalism is not the only model in which a society should function, Not everyone wants multiculturalism in fact it seems to turn every place where it is encouraged in to a fucking cesspool.

If Immigrants were so great they wouldn't need to flee a shitty country to flee the people you are importing.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 16, 2017)

Forget it..


----------



## SonicCloud (Mar 16, 2017)

_Today! On the Internet! : Youtubers with superiority complex!

*slowly leaves*
_


----------



## aljpn91 (Mar 16, 2017)

white male here, came at me bitch
Edit: how can a mixed race dude be a white supremacist lol


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

There are people in this thread discrediting Jon and his views because he makes a living off of video games and such, and thats not really ok. Everyone has the right to voice their opinions and use their platform as long as they are not clearly intending to get their followers to harm others. But seriously, the things he said seem so incredibly ignorant. But I will still watch his content.


----------



## aljpn91 (Mar 16, 2017)

imo he's just a concerned citized that doesn't want to see his coutry get raped by refugees
at least he doesnt care about political correctness and isn't afraid to speak his mind


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 16, 2017)

aljpn91 said:


> imo he's just a concerned citized that doesn't want to see his coutry getting raped by refugees
> at least he doesnt care about political correctness and isn't afraid to speak his mind


If you're not Politically Correct you're wrong... The general consensus of this messed up world...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 16, 2017)

Ummm who is jontron?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Japan has one of the highest education levels, life expectancy, GDP, personal income etc.  Nearly any metric you can gauge general quality of life Japan is generally excelling.


And YET you forgot to answer my question... I guess you need to be liberal to be able to read I guess.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 16, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Ummm who is jontron?


Some e celeb who voiced his opinion and now people hate him because they're easily offended by words..


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 16, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Ummm who is jontron?


This.

The fuck is him?


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

linuxares said:


> And YET you forgot to answer my question... I guess you need to be liberal to be able to read I guess.



I did answer your question, they excel in every metric you can measure QOL.
*
Who cares if they are Xenophobic.
*
How does not having a multicultural foreigner fetish a flaw?  It isn't..


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 16, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Some e celeb who voiced his opinion and now people hate him because they're easily offended by words..


Oh, okay. So is nothing important i guess. Guess lots of people just fall sometime. I hardly knew this person. I thought title had something to do with a new tron movie or a robot. A name like Jontron guess i didn't know what to expect.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 16, 2017)

Actually any anger I may have for this JonTron thing is used up for ClaraKitty...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 16, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Actually any anger I may have for this JonTron thing is used up for ClaraKitty...


What is a clara kitty? A sexy character in a game or something? Cause this sound more interesting that this jon tron. 

But whatever those comments in the quote on the first page is. I guess this person need to stick to making people laugh and whatever works, celebs can make simple mistakes that cost them a lot. i dunno what the idea was besides stating a few opinions but is not really my business i guess.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 16, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What is a clara kitty? A sexy character in a game or something? Cause this sound more interesting that this jon tron.
> 
> But whatever those comments in the quote on the first page is. I guess this person need to stick to making people laugh and whatever works, celebs can make simple mistakes that cost them a lot. i dunno what the idea was besides stating a few opinions but is not really my business i guess.



Some Twitch girl that made the switch to MyFreeCams, an adult webcam site, she's sucking money out of possibly underage kids with parents' credit cards, and just...ugh. It's NSFW porn discussion, I won't go into it more, typing this much makes me nearly depressed.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Ummm who is jontron?


He was one of the Game Grumps and he has a pretty damn popular channel based around comedic overviews of games. He got sponsored by Disney itself to make a Star Wars series a bit ago.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> I did answer your question, they excel in every metric you can measure QOL.
> *
> Who cares if they are Xenophobic.
> *
> How does not having a multicultural foreigner fetish a flaw?  It isn't..


Said by an American?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 16, 2017)

bi388 said:


> He was one of the Game Grumps and he has a pretty damn popular channel based around comedic overviews of games. He got sponsored by Disney itself to make a Star Wars series a bit ago.


Reminds me of Dexter Manning. But okay. 



RustInPeace said:


> Some Twitch girl that made the switch to MyFreeCams, an adult webcam site, she's sucking money out of possibly underage kids with parents' credit cards, and just...ugh. It's NSFW porn discussion, I won't go into it more, typing this much makes me nearly depressed.


Bad gaming to naughty games huh? 


Anyway, I guess people should just do what they want, Having a opinion is not a reason to hate someone. Facts are reasons to dislike a person. If it was me, i would stick to making people laugh and that is all. Or least consider some possible problems that can happen for the line of work i do already.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Said by an American?



Please, America was a *white European* colony where they killed the indigenous people. Just because they opened up immigration 30 years ago spare me you're multicultural platitudes because America has been in decline ever since.

Being an American is just as likely to make you contemptuous of Multiculturalism and aware of it's failures.

So take your Multiculturalism "Land of immigrants" revisionist history bullshit to someone ignorant of reality.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 16, 2017)

believe and say what you want. welcome to freedom of speech. 

don't start a fire you can't put out though  

his statements and opinions are the equivalent of Rick shouting "TINY RICK MOTHERFUCKER!" from Rick and Morty. I don't care and he entertains me when its done. Besides he puts out videos like once a month now, its stupid.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Please, America was a *white European* colony where they killed the indigenous people. Just because they opened up immigration 30 years ago spare me you're multicultural platitudes because America has been in decline ever since.
> 
> Being an American is just as likely to make you contemptuous of Multiculturalism and aware of it's failures.
> 
> So take your Multiculturalism "Land of immigrants" revisionist history bullshit to someone ignorant of reality.


It's funny, I actually never talked about multiculturalism. That's what you did. Plus, you need to relearn your history. America was never a colony, it was multiple once. Opened up for immigration? You mean it's always been like that? The whole country of states are immigrants. 
But I digress, I already seen what kind of person you're and having a rational conversation about anything will be like throwing tomatos on a brickwall. A big waste of tomatos that is.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Please, America was a *white European* colony where they killed the indigenous people. Just because they opened up immigration 30 years ago spare me you're multicultural platitudes because America has been in decline ever since.
> 
> Being an American is just as likely to make you contemptuous of Multiculturalism and aware of it's failures.
> 
> So take your Multiculturalism "Land of immigrants" revisionist history bullshit to someone ignorant of reality.


What are you even talking about, we've been taking in immigrants for 30 years? You know that idea our country was founded on? The one explained in the quote on the fucking statue of liberty? I suppose that the statue of liberty is revisionist history though.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

linuxares said:


> It's funny, I actually never talked about multiculturalism. That's what you did. Plus, you need to relearn your history. America was never a colony, it was multiple once. Opened up for immigration? You mean it's always been like that? The whole country of states are immigrants.
> But I digress, I already seen what kind of person you're and having a rational conversation about anything will be like throwing tomatos on a brickwall. A big waste of tomatos that is.






bi388 said:


> What are you even talking about, we've been taking in immigrants for 30 years? You know that idea our country was founded on? The one explained in the quote on the fucking statue of liberty? I suppose that the statue of liberty is revisionist history though.



Bullshit, the statue of liberty was dragged over here by the French and no one at the time even wanted it.

The Naturalization Act of 1790 restricted citizenship to "any alien, being a free *white *person".

They didn't change drastically until the 1920's, they didn't open immigration as it is now until the Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965/Hart–Celler Act.

Save the platitudes, the country was 90%+ white until the 60's.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2017)

Well if we ever going to reach type I, Jontron's beliefs and others need to change to benefit humanity.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kardashev_scale


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Well if we ever going to reach type I, Jontron's beliefs and others need to change to benefit humanity.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kardashev_scale



Funny since it was Nazi science that put the U.S and Russians in to space in the first place. Let me know when Kenya has a rocket program.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Bullshit, the statue of liberty was dragged over here by the French and no one at the time even wanted it.
> 
> The Naturalization Act of 1790 restricted citizenship to "any alien, being a free *white *person".
> 
> ...


Let me guess, you have an account in Stormfront and have David Dukes books isnt it? You BARELY know your own country or your race and still spill shit out of your mouth like a good proud white, hahaha. You lost me at "revisionist" haha


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> Let me guess, you have an account in Stormfront and have David Dukes books isnt it? You BARELY know your own country or your race and still spill shit out of your mouth like a good proud white, hahaha. You lost me at "revisionist" haha



The fact that I can cite basic demographic history of the united states and the factual revisions to immigration policy makes me white? If you're looking to stereotype someone try a guess for Asian.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> The fact that I can cite basic demographic history of the united states and the factual revisions to immigration policy makes me white? If you're looking to stereotype someone try a guess for Asian.


So, please actually cite it, can you point direction to actual demographic papers please?


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> The fact that I can cite basic demographic history of the united states and the factual revisions to immigration policy makes me white? If you're looking to stereotype someone try a guess for Asian.


You're using demography to claim we wouldn't let people in. You claim that "no one wanted the statue of liberty" and the French apparently forced it upon us (they didn't write the plaque btw, that was an American  ) and say "see our country was 90% white" as if that somehow proves we didn't want/wouldn't let other people in.

Edit: also your facts are off, in the 1800s a law was passed allowing black people to immigrate and Asian people were known to legally immigrate as well regardless. So no it wasn't "1920" that's blatantly false.


----------



## Burlsol (Mar 16, 2017)

He's a youtube schill. Why is his opinion somehow more valid than anyone elses?


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 16, 2017)

The cynic in me says that "Jontron hasn't been mainstream/a talking point for ages, so he's tweeting this bullshit as a "look at me!" attention getter."  I mean, it's free PR/advertising as people on both sides bitch and moan about his views.

But he's entitled to his opinion.  He's a straight white dude living in America where all the straight white dudes feel threatened by minorities and anybody who's different.  In short, it's a fear thing.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 16, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> But he's entitled to his opinion.  He's a straight white dude living in America where all the straight white dudes feel threatened by minorities and anybody who's different.  In short, it's a fear thing.


No wonder with their news. It's just dread and despair on anything news related.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

bi388 said:


> You're using demography to claim we wouldn't let people in. You claim that "no one wanted the statue of liberty" and the French apparently forced it upon us (they didn't write the plaque btw, that was an American  ) and say "see our country was 90% white" as if that somehow proves we didn't want/wouldn't let other people in.



No I am using the actual law that was on the books clear up until the 1920's when we added Indians and wasn't further revised until the 1960's.



> The original *United States Naturalization Law of March 26, 1790* (1 Stat. 103) provided the first rules to be followed by the United States in the granting of national This law limited naturalization  to immigrants who were free *white persons* of good character. I.



That's not my opinion or a claim, that was the law.

And I'll raise you a Chinese exclusion act of 1882.

These multilcultural open immigration bullshit is a recent phenomena starting in the 60's with the Hart-Celler act.

*Lrn2civics.*


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Mar 16, 2017)

I wonder how you can unwatch a thread...



 Edit: Found it.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> No I am using the actual law that was on the books clear up until the 1920's when we added Indians and wasn't further revised until the 1960's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, the law was revised long before that to allow for black people and regardless of what the law technically was people of all races legally immigrated to the US. Currently there are states where it is illegal to hold government office if you are atheist but people still do.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

bi388 said:


> Again, the law was revised long before that to allow for black people and regardless of what the law technically was people of all races legally immigrated to the US. Currently there are states where it is illegal to hold government office if you are atheist but people still do.




Cool good to know the person on the internet who can't cite a single actual law or historical fact with a name or date attached to it let me know the U.S has always been a multicultural welcoming place to all races. I was starting to believe that whole white colonial power narrative for awhile that I'm sure you will return to when it fits your argument.

LIberal debating flow chart:

When confronted with:

Negative aspect of America: blame the nearly all white population.

Positive aspect of America: Multiculturalism & Immigrants did it.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Cool good to know the person on the internet who can't cite a single actual law or historical fact with a name or date attached to it let me know the U.S has always been a multicultural welcoming place to all races. I was starting to believe that whole white colonial power narrative for awhile that I'm sure you will return to when it fits your argument.
> 
> LIberal debating flow chart:
> 
> ...


In 1870 Congress passed a legislation to allow black people in. Fact. That kinda contradicts your whole "nothing happened until 1920" thing. Also, you're calling me out for no sources while you're claiming the US didn't want the statue of liberty and the quote on it was made by the French (it wasn't but you don't fact check so whatever).


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

bi388 said:


> In 1870 Congress passed a legislation to allow black people in. Fact. That kinda contradicts your whole "nothing happened until 1920" thing. Also, you're calling me out for no sources while you're claiming the US didn't want the statue of liberty and the quote on it was made by the French (it wasn't but you don't fact check so whatever).



Which quote you fucking dunce _La Liberté éclairant le monde, _that's the statues actual name and the first plaque on it was done by Bartholdi.

The New Collosus Sonnet, which is the bullshit your quoting isn't even on the statue.  It is poem by Emma Lazarus, a woman who wouldn't of been allowed at the dedication. Along with Negros, Chinese, Muslims or any of the general public.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Which quote you fucking dunce _La Liberté éclairant le monde, _that's the statues actual name and the first plaque on it was done by Bartholdi.
> 
> The New Collosus Sonnet, which is the bullshit your quoting isn't even on the statue.  It is poem by Emma Lazarus, a woman who wouldn't of been allowed at the dedication. Along with Negros, Chinese, Muslims or any of the general public.


I wasn't disagreeing that it was given to us by france, I never said that at all. I said it wasnt forced onto us like you said and that France had nothing to do with the quote I was talking about so it's entirely irrelevant. And btw the quote is found on the pedistole of the statue, and if America was anti immigrant I fail to see why they put a pro immigration quote by an American on one of the biggest monuments in the country. Kinda shoots down your argument doesn't it? And name calling, always the best way to advance your points


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

bi388 said:


> I wasn't disagreeing that it was given to us by france, I never said that at all. I said it wasnt forced onto us like you said and that France had nothing to do with the quote I was talking about so it's entirely irrelevant. And btw the quote is found on the pedistole of the statue, and if America was anti immigrant I fail to see why they put a pro immigration quote by an American on one of the biggest monuments in the country. Kinda shoots down your argument doesn't it? And name calling, always the best way to advance your points



They didn't put it on the pedestal they put it on a plaque inside the musuem right next to 50 other poems people wrote as a fundraiser because no one would cough up money for the statue. 

And you deserve to be called names because you continually make up shit that is historically and factually void to progress a narrative that America has always been tolerant and multicultural. It hasn't, and to claim so is fucking ignorant.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> They didn't put it on the pedestal they put it on a plaque inside the musuem right next to 50 other poems people wrote as a fundraiser because no one would cough up money for the statue.
> 
> And you deserve to be called names because you continually make up shit that is historically and factually void to progress a narrative that America has always been tolerant and multicultural. It hasn't, and to claim so is fucking ignorant.


Nice attitude, totally rasing your credibility... Negros uh? Wow... how fast you became a shitstorm, amusing.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> They didn't put it on the pedestal they put it on a plaque inside the musuem right next to 50 other poems people wrote as a fundraiser because no one would cough up money for the statue.
> 
> And you deserve to be called names because you continually make up shit that is historically and factually void to progress a narrative that America has always been tolerant and multicultural. It hasn't, and to claim so is fucking ignorant.


Nope, you're wrong. I've checked multiple sources, it is inside the pedestal on a plaque. Look it up before you claim I'm wrong. Also you just tried to justify a logical fallocy. And I never said we always have or that everyone has. I just said that some of the things you've said have been incorrect and pointed out what they were.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 16, 2017)

So he's a giant tool that hasn't bothered to do any research outside of his tiny comfort zone. I don't know who he is and now I really don't care to know him. Good example of the need for a stronger education system, though.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

bi388 said:


> Nope, you're wrong. I've checked multiple sources, it is inside the pedestal on a plaque. Look it up before you claim I'm wrong



_"The New Colossus" tablet is accompanied by a tablet given by the Emma Lazarus Commemorative Committee in *1977*, celebrating the poet's life it resides in the Statue of Liberty Museum._

_The Statue of Liberty Encyclopedia_. New York City: Simon & Schuster. ISBN 978-0-7385-3689-7.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> _"The New Colossus" tablet is accompanied by a tablet given by the Emma Lazarus Commemorative Committee in *1977*, celebrating the poet's life it resides in the Statue of Liberty Museum._
> 
> _The Statue of Liberty Encyclopedia_. New York City: Simon & Schuster. ISBN 978-0-7385-3689-7.


"Posthumously famous for her sonnet, "The New Colossus," which is engraved on the base of the Statue of Liberty, Emma Lazarus is considered America's first important Jewish poet"
https://m.poets.org/poetsorg/poem/new-colossus
You're trying to imply that if it's written somewhere it can't be written somewhere else as well. It's 1 am here and I'm going to sleep, I have class tomorrow.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

bi388 said:


> "Posthumously famous for her sonnet, "The New Colossus," which is engraved on the base of the Statue of Liberty, Emma Lazarus is considered America's first important Jewish poet"
> https://m.poets.org/poetsorg/poem/new-colossus
> You're trying to imply that if it's written somewhere it can't be written somewhere else as well. It's 1 am here and I'm going to sleep, I have class tomorrow.



Yeah cause there was no plaque at the dedication or on the statue originally, which "Studies" class are you going to? I'm sure it's social science feminist dance theory multiculturalism bullshit and not Engineering or Med school.


----------



## Meteor7 (Mar 16, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> The problem is that there's just far to many humans.


Yes, I cannot agree more, but a "purge" is definitely an extreme point to which I don't think it would be healthy to go. As a species, we have the intelligence and agency to be critical and discriminatory when it comes to our reproduction, and if everyone can just control themselves from farting out babies and polluting the earth, then the population will eventually come under control. We have the knowledge and systems to produce large amounts of food and water, but our population is so massive that hundreds of millions of people are malnourished. There is not enough. And many of those who DO remain fed well do so only at the cost of bleeding their lives away at painful, unfulfilling, soul-destroying occupations. The truly happy person has been made an endangered species. Air, for example, is something you need to consume to survive, but costs no money. The reason for this is clear, it's because no-one can monetize or control the distribution of oxygen as it's literally everywhere and immediately accessible. The same can be true for food and water. The population can decrease to the point where food and water amounts number in high excess of the demands of the human population, making it free and plentiful. Not to mention the kind of biological beauty that could develop if developed land were to be allowed to return to a healthy, fertile state, which is actually more difficult and time consuming than it seems, as our rampant use of chemicals like herbicides and pesticides has taken a toll on the quality of the soil and water.

Not only that, but we can drastically further our species' evolution by simulating the process of natural selection, only by now using intelligent selection. If people really thought critically about whether or not their genetics being in the next generation would serve to elevate the human race as a species or not when they have the impulse to reproduce, instead of their current, selfish, myopic questions like "are we ready to be parents?", then we can elevate the state of humanity at a unprecedented rate when compared with the randomness in Darwinian evolution. But of course, stupid people are social creatures, and they won't do the right thing unless someone is there to scorn them for it, it seems. Unless it becomes socially stigmatized (just my theory) to have kids in a world this overpopulated, people will not control themselves. If you look at the world now, it's even universally CELEBRATED to have children, with thinks like cards, balloons, and baby showers.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> If people really thought critically about whether or not their genetics being in the next generation would serve to elevate the human race as a species or not when they have the impulse to reproduce, instead of their current, selfish, myopic questions.



You mistakenly assume people have the goal or an obligation to the human race or the species. Maybe they aren't stupid maybe they simply don't share your goals or visions.

Malthus spouted a lot of this shit in the 1800's, You can't even scorn people in to turning there radio down after midnight or yelling in to their phone sideways on the tram so what you really are proposing is regulating; mandating etc. not scorn.

And to that I say congratulations, you are a literal Nazi.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> You mistakenly assume people have the goal or an obligation to the human race or the species. Maybe they aren't stupid maybe they simply don't share your goals or visions.
> 
> Malthus spouted a lot of this shit in the 1800's, You can't even scorn people in to turning there radio down after midnight or yelling in to their phone sideways on the tram so what you really are proposing is regulating; mandating etc. not scorn.
> 
> And to that I say congratulations, you are a literal Nazi.



The racist idiot calling another dude Nazi, what the USA has become hahaha. You're the pinneacle of your country.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Meteor7 said:


> Yes, I cannot agree more, but a "purge" is definitely an extreme point to which I don't think it would be healthy to go. As a species, we have the intelligence and agency to be critical and discriminatory when it comes to our reproduction, and if everyone can just control themselves from farting out babies and polluting the earth, then the population will eventually come under control. We have the knowledge and systems to produce large amounts of food and water, but our population is so massive that hundreds of millions of people are malnourished. There is not enough. And many of those who DO remain fed well do so only at the cost of bleeding their lives away at painful, unfulfilling, soul-destroying occupations. The truly happy person has been made an endangered species. Air, for example, is something you need to consume to survive, but costs no money. The reason for this is clear, it's because no-one can monetize or control the distribution of oxygen as it's literally everywhere and immediately accessible. The same can be true for food and water. The population can decrease to the point where food and water amounts number in high excess of the demands of the human population, making it free and plentiful. Not to mention the kind of biological beauty that could develop if developed land were to be allowed to return to a healthy, fertile state, which is actually more difficult and time consuming than it seems, as our rampant use of chemicals like herbicides and pesticides has taken a toll on the quality of the soil and water.
> 
> Not only that, but we can drastically further our species' evolution by simulating the process of natural selection, only by now using intelligent selection. If people really thought critically about whether or not their genetics being in the next generation would serve to elevate the human race as a species or not when they have the impulse to reproduce, instead of their current, selfish, myopic questions like "are we ready to be parents?", then we can elevate the state of humanity at a unprecedented rate when compared with the randomness in Darwinian evolution. But of course, stupid people are social creatures, and they won't do the right thing unless someone is there to scorn them for it, it seems. Unless it becomes socially stigmatized (just my theory) to have kids in a world this overpopulated, people will not control themselves. If you look at the world now, it's even universally CELEBRATED to have children, with thinks like cards, balloons, and baby showers.




All you said is totally against all know science-based knowedge about evolution. We're not a superior beign that can control it's evolution, we will find our own natural ending eventually and nature will carry on.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Mar 16, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> I love him even more now.


Same here.



astrangeone said:


> He's a straight white dude living in America where all the straight white dudes feel threatened by minorities and anybody who's different.


Does being half-Iranian count as being white? Genuine question. 

And if you really think that people who are critical/sceptical of multiculturalism & immigration (which is "all the straight white dudes" apparently) just "feel threatened by anybody who's different", then it's clear that you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2017)

If you don't like someone's channel then *gasp* don't freakin' watch it.  It's funny that if someone introduces politics or other serious subjects into their videos, all is good as long as it is aligned with the liberal narrative.  But if it's not, better tear down their channels or videos.  Again, if you don't like a YouTuber then ignore them and move on.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 16, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Yes, I cannot agree more, but a "purge" is definitely an extreme point to which I don't think it would be healthy to go. As a species, we have the intelligence and agency to be critical and discriminatory when it comes to our reproduction, and if everyone can just control themselves from farting out babies and polluting the earth, then the population will eventually come under control. We have the knowledge and systems to produce large amounts of food and water, but our population is so massive that hundreds of millions of people are malnourished. There is not enough. And many of those who DO remain fed well do so only at the cost of bleeding their lives away at painful, unfulfilling, soul-destroying occupations. The truly happy person has been made an endangered species. Air, for example, is something you need to consume to survive, but costs no money. The reason for this is clear, it's because no-one can monetize or control the distribution of oxygen as it's literally everywhere and immediately accessible. The same can be true for food and water. The population can decrease to the point where food and water amounts number in high excess of the demands of the human population, making it free and plentiful. Not to mention the kind of biological beauty that could develop if developed land were to be allowed to return to a healthy, fertile state, which is actually more difficult and time consuming than it seems, as our rampant use of chemicals like herbicides and pesticides has taken a toll on the quality of the soil and water.
> 
> Not only that, but we can drastically further our species' evolution by simulating the process of natural selection, only by now using intelligent selection. If people really thought critically about whether or not their genetics being in the next generation would serve to elevate the human race as a species or not when they have the impulse to reproduce, instead of their current, selfish, myopic questions like "are we ready to be parents?", then we can elevate the state of humanity at a unprecedented rate when compared with the randomness in Darwinian evolution. But of course, stupid people are social creatures, and they won't do the right thing unless someone is there to scorn them for it, it seems. Unless it becomes socially stigmatized (just my theory) to have kids in a world this overpopulated, people will not control themselves. If you look at the world now, it's even universally CELEBRATED to have children, with thinks like cards, balloons, and baby showers.



I'm doing me part.
I'm not reproducing.

I don't get it why you want one of those little freaks anyway.
Leeches hang around you for ~20 years, wreck your shit and turn against you.

Call me horrible, but I do not donate to any kind of charity that involves children.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 16, 2017)

Jon is redpilled af.
Love that dude even more now.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 16, 2017)

aljpn91 said:


> having kids is a luxury, only people with enough income and resources would consider having them unless you're from afro descent



I don't really call them a luxury.
Even if I'd earn hundreds of grands a year, I'd still not take one.
Dirty little parasites.


----------



## Meteor7 (Mar 16, 2017)

JCCG1989 said:


> All you said is totally against all know science-based knowedge about evolution. We're not a superior beign that can control it's evolution, we will find our own natural ending eventually and nature will carry on.


We can certainly control our evolution. We can do it by breeding traits we want. We did it to wolves, and if we get smart about how we breed, we can do it to our own species as well.


jimbo13 said:


> You mistakenly assume people have the goal or an obligation to the human race or the species. Maybe they aren't stupid maybe they simply don't share your goals or visions.


I'm assuming creating a "garden of eden"-type world of people who don't want for food or water is something everyone would want. So yes, I am assuming people's goals and what would make them happy, but I don't think it's much of a stretch.



jimbo13 said:


> Malthus spouted a lot of this shit in the 1800's, You can't even scorn people in to turning there radio down after midnight or yelling in to their phone sideways on the tram so what you really are proposing is regulating; mandating etc. not scorn.


I'm not sure about that, as I've seen people react strongly based on nothing but social norms, though specific examples are escaping me. Besides, even if it doesn't solve the problem altogether (and it won't), it can only help matters. As for the whole regulation thing, I don't think there's any way this can be forced and still work out for humanity. Even if such a system were sustainable, it would likely cause terrible stress and misery among the population, which is the exact opposite of what I'm trying for.



jimbo13 said:


> And to that I say congratulations, you are a literal Nazi.


I can't deny the similarities, but instead of one arguably bigoted nutcase extending his own visions of "perfection" forcibly onto the rest of the world, this would need to be a choice made by each individual and not any kind of ruling/governing body. You probably think people are incapable of making that kind of decision on such a large scale (or maybe any scale?), but I would disagree. Law and regulation is not the only thing that drives human behavior. If it were, it would also need to be true that the only reason people don't murder is because it's illegal, and that's definitely not the case. While people's values can differ greatly between one another, there are certain things that are ubiquitously valued by the entire species, a very easy example being intelligence. I can't imagine anyone objecting to a next generation of human whose average IQ is higher than 100, so that would be a non-controversial direction I could easily see people working towards. With thought, conference, and time, I bet we as a species could find other values which are shared between all, but even if we couldn't, there's no reason to believe there's a ceiling when it comes to intellectual growth so the effort would effectively be indefinite.


----------



## Hayleia (Mar 16, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> Does being half-Iranian count as being white? Genuine question.


No, you're only half white. So you're half racist and half oppressed.
(Not genuine answer).


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> And to that I say congratulations, you are a literal Nazi.


Jesus christ can everyone stop calling everyone else Nazis? Right wing calls left wingers Nazis, left wing walls right wingers Nazis, sure some of the times there are similarities but can everyone cool it with the "literal Nazi" thing and actually debate the argument and not a strawman?


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

bi388 said:


> Jesus christ can everyone stop calling everyone else Nazis? Right wing calls left wingers Nazis, left wing walls right wingers Nazis, sure some of the times there are similarities but can everyone cool it with the "literal Nazi" thing and actually debate the argument and not a strawman?



It's not Godwins law when the subject is actually advocating Eugenics based breeding, advocating population control and Eugenics is the hallmark of Nazi ideology.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> It's not Godwins law when the subject is actually advocating Eugenics based breeding, advocating population control and Eugenics is the hallmark of Nazi ideology.


That was literally just Hitlers scapegoat to gain power and get people to follow him. He, and most of the other Nazis (not all) didn't really believe that and many (including Hitler) knew they had Jewish heratage. In order to become powerful they had to convince the people they knew the problem and could fix it, and since the real problem was WW1 reparations and those were basically unfixable he had to create a new problem, and it so happened the Jews were a successful minority others could easily ostracize and get jealous at which made them a great scapegoat. The Nazis also called themselves socialist even though they were facists which is a far right movement.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

Bullshit bullshit bullshit, any fourth grade who is sat through a Hitler channel doc on a Saturday is well aware of the intrinsic nature of Eugenics and Nazi ideology and breeding "perfect people".

They had some of the first abortion laws to get rid of retardation and banned all kinds of people other than Jews from breeding.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Bullshit bullshit bullshit, any fourth grade who is sat through a Hitler channel doc on a Saturday is well aware of the intrinsic nature of Eugenics and Nazi ideology and breeding "perfect people".
> 
> They had some of the first abortion laws to get rid of retardation and banned all kinds of people other than Jews from breeding.


You're literally just ignored everything I said about how that was just their propaganda and how they also claimed to be socialist and said "but they told me so and Nazis don't lie"


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 16, 2017)

I did, because you're making up shit that contradicts common knowledge in history of 1920-1950 in regards to Eugenics. Might as well claimed they had space ships or some stupid shit because it has no basis in reality or an opinion supported by anything factual.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 16, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> I did, because you're making up shit that contradicts common knowledge in history of 1920-1950 in regards to Eugenics. Might as well claimed they had space ships or some stupid shit because it has no basis in reality or an opinion supported by anything factual.


This is highly supported. Read A History of the World in the Twentieth Century by Grenville, one of the world's leading experts on the time period.


----------



## Flame (Mar 16, 2017)

"Fame" seems to have intensified his neckbeardiness.


----------



## Joom (Mar 17, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> He's a straight white dude living in America where all the straight white dudes feel threatened by minorities and anybody who's different.  In short, it's a fear thing.


He's actually of middle eastern descent (dad is Iraqi, mom is Croatian). I mean, his last name is Jafari. And no, the majority of straight, white men don't fear or feel threatened by minorities or anyone that's "different". That's some pretty closed minded thinking right there.

Also, this thread induces nausea.


----------

